# LEVO Builder Bike Project



## mattbc (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi guys.

I thought I would share with you one of my newest trail building tools. Its my Specialized LEVO HT 6fattie. I have it decked out with a front rack and trailer for hauling tools and materials.

























Here's a blog I started on my LEVO Builder Bike Project

https://levobuilderbike.blog/


----------



## twd953 (Aug 21, 2008)

Well done Mattbc. Looks like you've got some serious skills. Nice work on that setup, and it looks like you're cranking out some trails of the same quality.


----------



## Jim_bo (Jul 31, 2011)

The irony is that the bike that helps to build the trails is likely banned on the trails it built!


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

^^I get what you are getting at, but it's not accurate. By that line of thought, the machinery used to build machine built trails should be used to get rad on the trails they were used on. And in that case it actually did build the trails. In the case of the Levo, it simply transported the tools and materials along the conveyance other people/machines built.

OP, I'm more stoked by your trailer!! Good work.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm very impressed with the rack, mounts and trailer. Super work!


----------



## sick4surf (Feb 4, 2004)

Where did you get the trailer with the fat tire? What's the run distance of the battery?

Edit: I read your blog, great job on modifying the trailer.


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

mattbc said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I thought I would share with you one of my newest trail building tools. Its my Specialized LEVO HT 6fattie. I have it decked out with a front rack and trailer for hauling tools and materials.
> ...
> ...


Just found this sub-forum and your thread.

BRAVO on the trailer mods! And your trail-building skills & commitment! 

I've been looking for boost-hub-spaced tow trailers for my Powerfly too. Someone needs to make 'em like this!

If you get enough others saying make me the parts to do the same, add me to the list!

Thanks for posting & good luck!

Catfish ...


----------

